# BSNL problem



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey whats happening to bsnl nowdays. I am facing "Problem Loading page" and "500 error" in maximum of websites ..

R u guys facing similar problem from last 2 days???


Problem 1 : 500 Error - Web Site is Temporarily Unavailable
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to  maintenance downtime or capacity problems.

Please try again later.

Problem 2 : Problem loading page "The connection has timed out"


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 13, 2010)

Why have you posted this thread in Technology news please make your ISP related problems in*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/isp-discussions/ ISP Discussion column or *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/Software Q&A column...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2010)

ooh I am sorry...but there is no way i can delete this thread now

Actually I had minimized that isp discussion section and could not see it


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok it is moved now...but I a m not facing any issues...maybe some problem with the line in nagpur only...here in Bangalore everything's fine despite heavy rains...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2010)

yaah now its working fine...actually it was happening from last 2-3 days soo i was bit concerned if any one else is facing similar problem...


----------



## azzu (Jul 13, 2010)

^ happening to me too from last two weeks
nt specific website but many
it doesnt opens today bt tomorrow that site opens again
really irritating i thought its OS problem


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah me too here (patiala, Punjab) is getting some problem... 
but then i felt that it is due to the ppoe .. i switched on to manual dialing and it is working better now....


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Go To Opendns.com
Register
Lookup the solution regarding your OS.

My issues mainly sorted out by supplying the alternate DNS server setting.
Try it.


----------

